# 3 under vs split finger



## Mescalero (Dec 27, 2017)

It depends on the aiming method I would think. With gapping the point on distance gets shorter and the gaps smaller when drawing three under vs split. So many gappers prefer three under, for instinctive it probably doesn’t matter really.


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

I shoot Mediterranean style ( Split finger ).
At full draw, I straighten out my index finger.
Bottom finger is just barely on string, so I am almost shooting middle finger alone. This still lets me to let down if need be. (something I very seldom do.)
release follow through, back and down.


----------



## zmk (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you. I will give that method a go. I started shooting split yesterday and the initial results are encouraging. One thing for sure there is less string torque then 3 under.


----------



## Jake Vance (Jan 13, 2014)

I have gone back and forth between split and under the past year. I like both, but when under goes bad for me, it is way bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmk (Jul 2, 2012)

When you say bad, is it because of string torque?


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I would not emulate the Fitzgeralds. They are great guys but don't do much tuning or worry about arrow flight. On some of their videos you can slow them down; the arrow flight is lousy. As for Tim Wells, he is just weird. There just aren't many people around that can do what he does, regardless of the shooting style. 

One thing I would suggest is that you go to YouTube and watch "the push - a traditional archery film". Go to the part where he discusses a "fixed crawl". This is a variation of the three under (or two under) that works really well for a lot of guys.


----------

